# [APP] eXperience / eXperience Pro / eXperience Test



## Ezekeel

APERTURE SCIENCE proudly presents eXperience Pro.

The eXperience Pro application implements an innovative cross-device and cross-kernel tweak framework which offers a convenient modular approach for Android customizations and tweaks.

With this powerful and exciting new tool users will be able to apply various tweaks on-the-fly and independent of the running kernel. This application will put users in the position to run their favorite tweaks on whichever kernel they prefer without having to convince the corresponding kernel devs to include it. Thus by cutting out the middleman, this app will empower the users and give them a greater control about customization of their devices. Also this software will open up the world of Android tweaking for users that prefer to run the stock kernel.

Try my free eXperience Test app (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=aperture.ezekeel.experiencetest) first to check whether the device and currently running kernel is compatible with the tweak framework employed in eXperience Pro.

Currently supported devices:
* Nexus 4 (mako)[1][2]
* Galaxy Nexus GSM (maguro), Verizon (toro) and Sprint (toroplus)
* Galaxy SII (GT-I9100), Galaxy SII Skyrocket (SGH-I727), Galaxy SII (galaxys2) and Epic 4G Touch (SPH-D710)
* Galaxy SIII international (GT-I9300), T-Mobile (SGH-T999, d2tmo)[1][2], Verizon (d2vzw)[1][2], Sprint (SPH-L710, d2spr)[1][2], US Cellular (d2usc)[1][2], AT&T (s2att)[1][2] and LTE (GT-I9305)
* Galaxy Note GT-N7000 and Galaxy Note SGH-I717
* Nexus 7 WiFi (grouper) and 3G (tilapia)
* Transformer Pad (TF700T) and Transformer Prime (TF201)
* Galaxy Tab 8.9 (p5wifi)
* Galaxy Tab 7.0 Plus (GT-P6200)
* One XL (Evita), One X AT&T, One X endeavoru
* One S (Ville)[2]
* One V (primoc)
* Galaxy Note 2 GT-N7100 (t03g), SCH-I605 (t0ltevzw), SGH-T889 (t0ltetmo), GT-N7105 (t0lte), SPH-L900 (t0ltecdma) and Sprint (t0ltespr)
* Optimus G Sprint (geehrc4g_spr_us)[1][2], LS970 (geehrc4g)[1][2], 4X HD LG-P880, LG-E970[1][2], Pro LG-F240S[1][2] and LGL86C
* Optimus Black (LG-P970)
* Iconia A511
* Iconia A701
* Droid Razr (XT910)
* Galaxy Note 10.1
* Vivid 4G
* Raider (X710e)
* Rezound (ADR6425LVW)
* Galaxy Tab 7.7 (P6800) and Galaxy Tab 7.7 (GT-P6800)
* Evo 4G Jewel[2], Evo 4G PC36100 and HTC6435LVW[2]
* Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (GT-P5100)
* Xperia Z C6602[1][2] and C6603[1][2] and SO-02E[1][2]
* Xperia ZL C6502[1][2], C6503[1][2] and C6506[1][2]
* Xperia V (LT25i)[1][2]
* Prada LG-P940

If your device is not on the list download my free eXperience Test app which can collect the necessary device-dependent data (no personal information) and send it to the author via email conveniently in one button press.

Currently implemented tweak modules:
* Touchwake (all devices): When the screen times out (NOT manual lock with power button) one can simply touch the screen to activate it which is much more convenient than pressing the power button - especially great for tablets.
* Music Control (all devices): Control the music playback with the volume buttons. Long press of the volume up button skips to the next song, long press of the volume down button skips back to the previous song (or rewinds the currently playing song). Simultaneous long press of both volume buttons pauses the song or continues playback when paused.
* CPUfreq Control (all devices): Adjust the minimum and maximum CPU frequency step.
* CPU Control (only devices marked with [1]): Add and remove CPU frequency steps and adjust the voltages for the different CPU frequency steps.
* Volume Control (only devices marked with [2]): Adjust the output volume of the headphones and device internal speaker and the input volume of the camcorder and handset microphones.

**** IMPORTANT ****
Some custom ROMs come with a broken version of su and/or busybox. If you experience any problems with the app, before reporting the issue first try to fix it by installing Stericson's busybox (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=stericson.busybox) and SuperSU (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=eu.chainfire.supersu) and then updating the su binary in the SuperSU app.

Google Play: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=aperture.ezekeel.experiencepro
Android Pit: http://www.androidpit.com/en/android/market/apps/app/aperture.ezekeel.experience/eXperiencepro

*********************************************************************************************************************************
*********************************************************************************************************************************

Some technical info on how all of this works:

On app start as the first action the program checks whether the eXperience tweak framework is running or not. If the framework is not already running it is initialized in memory.

The eXperience framework interacts with the underlying system and acts as a device-independent layer which both handles the loading and unloading of individual tweak modules and also communication with these modules. Since this framework does not rely on any persistent daemons or other background processes there is no effect on performance of the device or battery drain. Also the persistent memory footprint of the eXperience framework in only around 4kB which is negligible on todays hardware.

Using the platform of the eXperience framework different tweak modules can be implemented in a straightforward manner since one does not have to account for hardware fragmentation (except for some parametric dependencies). This leads to very compact and efficient tweak modules with persistent memory footprints of around 3-5kB.










Since the eXperience framework has to absorb all the device dependencies and account for different hardware and kernels, the initialization of the tweak framework is the most critical step of the entire program flow and if complications due to incompatibilities arise they are most likely to surface during this step.

The initialization of the tweak framework as well as the loading/unloading of modules are all performed in memory and the eXperience app does perform any write operations outside of its designated storage space on the data partition - so especially the system partition and other critical partitions remain untouched. Therefore it is not possible to cause any damage to the device resulting in it becoming unbootable or unoperational. In the worst case scenario the app can cause a reboot or freeze of the system.


----------



## Jubakuba

Cool beans man.

Says device incompatible with my Toro, however.


----------



## PacerguyDon

Jubakuba said:


> Cool beans man.
> 
> Says device incompatible with my Toro, however.


Ditto here as well.


----------



## feedhead

Love your work and wanted to try this out. I'm getting "The eXperience application is only compatible with Samsung Galaxy Nexus GSM/LTE."
I've got a Vzn LTE running winner00's CM10 nightly with the new 0RC3 GLaDOS kernel.

Thanks again for all your work.


----------



## Ezekeel

Jubakuba said:


> Cool beans man.
> 
> Says device incompatible with my Toro, however.


Oh right. Forgot to implement support for toro and toroplus. I just pushed a new version to Play. Check back later.


----------



## phone_user

Wow, thanks! 

BTW, CRT OFF animation broken when enabling Touch Wake.


----------



## Enhanced

Cool stuff.

I assume Color Control is a planned option as well? Would be amazing for those that want simple color control without having to flash a different kernel.


----------



## Ezekeel

phone_user said:


> Cool stuff.
> 
> I assume Color Control is a planned option as well? Would be amazing for those that want simple color control without having to flash a different kernel.


Not sure about Color Control. I do not want to get in the way of Voodoo tweaks and I have not checked yet if the GN is supported by Display Expert or not.


----------



## Enhanced

Ezekeel said:


> Not sure about Color Control. I do not want to get in the way of Voodoo tweaks and I have not checked yet if the GN is supported by Display Expert or not.


The GN is not supported.

This is as far as Supercurio has gone: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=24783215&highlight=voodoo+galaxy+nexus+display+experiment#post24783215

It has since been abandoned and the last time I tried to use the app when JB first dropped, it didn't work.


----------



## kimir

Can you change the logo slightly between your apps? Having 3 apps with the same icon with hidden text in apex makes for a bad time.


----------



## randommmm

oh.... nice. would you consider adding a set on boot option?


----------



## Bazar6

This doesn't want to work on my Toro. Running the stock kernel that comes in CM10 (experimentals). CRT animation is still showing, even though the app says it's installed. Will try a few different set ups and report back.


----------



## sert00

trying now.thanks as always man!


----------



## abbofro

Brilliant work eze!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randommmm

is it jelly bean exclusive? Some report that phone got reboot with AOKP 4.0.4


----------



## eris72

Having a bit of an issue here with root access. Using superuser, with updated binaries and such. On Bamf's new paradigm JB, LTE Gnex, Franco nightly 225

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## krasnoff

hi!
when I try "Install module", my phone rebooted.
liquidsmooth ICS 1.5 + leankernel 3.10.0


----------



## Ezekeel

randommmm said:


> Having a bit of an issue here with root access. Using superuser, with updated binaries and such. On Bamf's new paradigm JB, LTE Gnex, Franco nightly 225
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah. It seems JB has some problems with my current way of checking for root on some ROMs. I will update my apps tomorrow to account for this.


----------



## Ezekeel

I have released eXperience V1.2 adding support for loading modules and module settings automatically on boot: Long-press a setting and tick the checkbox - you know the drill from GLaDOS Control.


----------



## vvipid

does the current touchwake module provide sysfs interface as in GLaDOS ?


----------



## Ezekeel

vvipid said:


> does the current touchwake module provide sysfs interface as in GLaDOS ?


No. The only way to access the module settings is the eXperience app. I also have a command line client for debugging purposes, but I am not planning on releasing it.


----------



## splus

When I start the app it says there's no busybox installed. I'm not really into downloading a separate busybox app from Play Store, is there any way to include busybox into the app itself?

Franco in his kernel app already has Content adaptive brightness (originally from above mentioned supercurio's app) which works great.
Sorry, I couldn't start the eXperience app because of that busybox thing so I don't know if that option is already in the app or not. But if not it's certainly worth adding it.


----------



## Ezekeel

splus said:


> When I start the app it says there's no busybox installed. I'm not really into downloading a separate busybox app from Play Store, is there any way to include busybox into the app itself?
> 
> Franco in his kernel app already has Content adaptive brightness (originally from above mentioned supercurio's app) which works great.
> Sorry, I couldn't start the eXperience app because of that busybox thing so I don't know if that option is already in the app or not. But if not it's certainly worth adding it.


There is a way to include it, but in my opinion that would be just unnecessary bloat. Busybox is included in every custom ROM, you can get it for free from Play and it is needed for most root apps. After su, busybox is probably the second most used program on a rooted device, so not installing it just makes no sense.

Currently only Touchwake is included.


----------



## eris72

Switched roms so no more root access problems, but the module doesn't stick after a reboot. I install it, turn it on, works great. After a reboot, eXperience app says it's not installed. Running your V2.0 kernel, which is fantastic btw, on a Cm10 nightly. Could easily be the Rom, it is an unofficial alpha after all, but just sharing my experience

Edit: derpp long press to set on boot. Thanks for the awesome work ezekeel!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## darkrom

Any info on what else you are working on adding to this app eventually? Your apps and kernels are always the best!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randommmm

Just got a idea, is it possible to activate Touch2wake when a notification is signaled? Very handy, when message come, touch2wake...
If that possible to capture notification in kernel space?


----------



## TMFGO45

randommmm said:


> Just got a idea, is it possible to activate Touch2wake when a notification is signaled? Very handy, when message come, touch2wake...
> If that possible to capture notification in kernel space?


I think this is an awesome idea actually. I can bet it is possible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.0 , Leankernel 4.2.0 exp2, TWRP 2.2)


----------



## Ezekeel

randommmm said:


> Just got a idea, is it possible to activate Touch2wake when a notification is signaled? Very handy, when message come, touch2wake...
> If that possible to capture notification in kernel space?


Afaik notifications are not passed to the kernel, so it has to be handled on the ROM level. Also I do not think it would be overly practical to have the touchscreen activated when the device is your pockets or backpack or similar.

I just learned that contrary to my initial belief the implementation is not compatible with all kernels. When building this tweak framework and the app I needed to choose a reference and I decided for the stock Android kernel. Some kernel devs have the bad habit of taking two or more different kernel branches from different projects and just mash them all together which sometimes, like in this case, can lead to compatibility problems. I got no time to find ways to make my app compatible with these messy kernel chimeras, so you either switch to a different kernel or do not use this app.


----------



## TMFGO45

Hey E, I'm trying the Popcorn kernel, and they say they removed your touchwake feature to move people to your eXperience app, which is perfectly fine with me because I love your work anyway. BUT, after switching to their kernel, the module no longer will install. Says "error loading module."

Just wanted to let you know. First problem I have had, which I assume means it has something to do with that kernel, but I thought this app was a standalone situation, so that shouldn't matter right?

It did work before hand btw.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.0 , Leankernel 4.2.0 exp2, TWRP 2.2)


----------



## TMFGO45

Well disregard my previous post. I don't have a clue what happened to cause it to short circuit, but I rebooted, and that fixed it.

I know....I usually always reboot first thing to rule anything weird out, but who knows.....MY BAD .

Resume your previously scheduled activities please!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.0 , Leankernel 4.2.0 exp2, TWRP 2.2)


----------



## Nandrew

Thanks for this app! Loved the free version so much on my (Toro) Galaxy Nexus, I bought paid to use on TF201. How do I use it on prime? Says only supports gnex, device incompatible.


----------



## o0BlacknesS0o

Pretty good idea

Droid Charge powered by TSM Tweaked 3.0 w/ JellyBean 5.0


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

Ez

I purchased this app on the market for my d2vzw and when I open the app it makes the phone reboot. I tried it again after it reboot3d and it said loading modules and rebooted again. It did the same thing for my d2att. Any ideas? I would really like to get thia working


----------



## Sandman007

Makes my phone reboot running AOKP and Faux-JB kernel

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> Ez
> 
> I purchased this app on the market for my d2vzw and when I open the app it makes the phone reboot. I tried it again after it reboot3d and it said loading modules and rebooted again. It did the same thing for my d2att. Any ideas? I would really like to get thia working


Is the OP out there? Anybody home?


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

If there isn't support for this app, can I get my money back? Not trying to be a dick at all but I purchased this app because it said it supported the vzw sgs3 but I have tried it on multiple roms and it causes the phone to reboot when I open the app.


----------



## Formula84

Bought this app, just cause Ezekeel is the man!


----------



## raycaster3

Says supports d2tmo and I get a message when I open it (after I paid for it mind you) and it greats me with a message saying the app only supports galaxy nexus and my device isn't supported. I know I can read and that it said my review is supported. What gives?
DARKSIDE


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

raycaster3 said:


> Says supports d2tmo and I get a message when I open it (after I paid for it mind you) and it greats me with a message saying the app only supports galaxy nexus and my device isn't supported. I know I can read and that it said my review is supported. What gives?
> DARKSIDE


It just started saying the same thing on my d2vzw. Comon op what's up?


----------



## TMFGO45

Jgrimberg1979 said:


> It just started saying the same thing on my d2vzw. Comon op what's up?


Was there an update before this started happening?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.5, Leankernel 4.3 exp3, TWRP 2.2.2)


----------



## Dark_Sorcerer

Hi,

Touchwake doesn't stick within reboots ( Lean kernel) with free app.

Regards,

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMFGO45

Dark_Sorcerer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Touchwake doesn't stick within reboots ( Lean kernel) with free app.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Long press?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.5, Leankernel 4.3 exp3, TWRP 2.2.2)


----------



## Dark_Sorcerer

TMFGO45 said:


> Long press?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.5, Leankernel 4.3 exp3, TWRP 2.2.2)


Hi,

Boy, do I feel stupid now.

Thank you.

Regards,


----------



## Jgrimberg1979

Op

Do you ever check your thread???


----------



## tiny4579

Hey ezekeel, I sent you a pm. The android 4.1.2 kernel updates seem to be causing an issue with the touchwake controller module in this app.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dark_Sorcerer

tiny4579 said:


> Hey ezekeel, I sent you a pm. The android 4.1.2 kernel updates seem to be causing an issue with the touchwake controller module in this app.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hi,

Came here to say the same thing. Lean Kernel, 4.4.0 exp2.

Regards,

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## terodeg

Dark_Sorcerer said:


> Hi,
> 
> Came here to say the same thing. Lean Kernel, 4.4.0 exp2.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have to report the same thing, when i charge module on cm10 nightly 14/10 with 4.1.2 kernel 3.0.46 system freezes

Inviato dal mio Galaxy Nexus con Tapatalk 2


----------



## Millenium Apps

Ezekeel said:


> The last six weeks I was working on new modular cross-kernel framework for Android tweaks which now has been released as my new eXperience app (currently still beta) on Google Play and Android Pit.
> 
> With this powerful and exciting new tool I will be able implement Android tweaks in a modular way which makes it possible to apply these tweaks on-the-fly and independent of the running kernel. This makes it possible for users to run their favorite tweaks on whichever kernel they prefer without having to convince the corresponding kernel devs to include it. Thus by cutting out the middleman, this app will empower the users and give them a greater control about customization of their devices.
> 
> Currently only the Galaxy Nexus is supported and the only tweak implemented is Touchwake. If everything works fine I will continue to migrate tweaks for my GLaDOS kernel to the app.
> 
> The application is free and will stay free for the Galaxy Nexus, however I am planning on releasing a paid cross-device version which will implement tweaks for other devices.
> 
> Google Play: https://play.google....keel.experience
> Android Pit: http://www.androidpi...ence/eXperience


It looks good, i'll give it a try


----------



## Dark_Sorcerer

Ezekeel has published in G+ that he has been absent because he had an accident. He's now at home, recovering, and will be back after reading all the emails and catch up with the news.

Sent from my GT-P5100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TMFGO45

See, people just don't understand other people have lives too. E is an amazing dev and he wouldn't just disappear without great cause....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.6.6, Leankernel 4.4 exp1, TWRP 2.3)


----------



## xbdarkman

anyone having trouble loading the module? my phone restarts every time i try to load up the module. I'm running this on a galaxy nexus android 4.1.2 trinity kernel.


----------



## TMFGO45

xbdarkman said:


> anyone having trouble loading the module? my phone restarts every time i try to load up the module. I'm running this on a galaxy nexus android 4.1.2 trinity kernel.


Not working currently on 4.1.2...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.8, Leankernel 4.4 exp4, TWRP 2.3)


----------



## xbdarkman

TMFGO45 said:


> Not working currently on 4.1.2...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus! (CNA 3.8, Leankernel 4.4 exp4, TWRP 2.3)


thanks!! this just saved me loads of trouble.


----------



## Deavy

I always need to reactivate the module after restarting the device is it possible to change this? Lust like the 2.1 Kernel i always hat to load the saved configurations after restart.


----------



## Deavy

Where the f*** i can follow the post!? Sry for spam but i cant find it only on a new post by click on Follow this Topic, but cant find a button after reply..


----------



## xbdarkman

Deavy said:


> Where the f*** i can follow the post!? Sry for spam but i cant find it only on a new post by click on Follow this Topic, but cant find a button after reply..


Huh?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ezekeel

I have added some technical information on how this app works to the first post.

If you had problems before, try the latest version. Also try my free eXperience Test app to determine if your not yet supported device is compatible with eXperience and if this test is successful to collect the necessary device dependent data.


----------



## Ezekeel

Good news everyone!

I have released eXperience Pro V1.8 adding the new Music Control tweak module for all supported devices: Control the music playback with the volume buttons. Long press of the volume up button skips to the next song, long press of the volume down button skips back to the previous song (or rewinds the currently playing song). Simultaneous long press of both volume buttons pauses the song or continues playback when paused.

Additionally I have released eXperience Test V1.1. If the device and kernel are compatible an additional check is performed whether support for this device is already implemented in the eXperience Pro app. If support for this device in not implemented yet, the user has the option to collect the necessary device-dependent data (no personal information) and send it to the author via email conveniently in one button press.


----------



## Deavy

You are awesome!


----------



## Ezekeel

I have released eXperience Pro V1.9 adding support for Galaxy SIII LTE (GT-I9305), Galaxy Note 2 GT-N7100 (t03g), Galaxy Note 2 SCH-I605 (t0ltevzw), Galaxy SII GT-I9100 and One X endeavoru.

I also have released eXperience Test V1.2 adding these five models to the list of supported devices.

A big thanks to all users that have collected the data and send it to me!

Currently the eXperience Pro app supports 26 different hardware models and devices. I wonder how much more devices I can support simultaneously with that one app. Gotta catch them all!

If you have an Android device released last year or this year which is not yet supported by eXperience Pro, please download my free eXperience Test app and help by collecting the device-dependent data (no personal information).


----------



## Ezekeel

I have released eXperience Pro V1.10 adding support for the Galaxy Note 2 SGH-T889 (t0ltetmo), Galaxy Note 2 GT-N7105 (t0lte), Galaxy Note 2 SPH-L900 (t0ltecdma), Evo 4G Jewel, HTC6435LVW, Optimus G Sprint (geehrc4g_spr_us), Optimus G LS970 (geehrc4g), Optimus G 4X HD LG-P880, Optimus G LG-E970 and Iconia A511.


----------



## laihafloyd

Hey Ezekeel, I love your work! Do you have any plans on making this compatible with the sprint sgs3? I get a message saying device not compatible. I'm dying to have touch wake again, i had it on my old Captivate and it was so convenient. By the way, I tried the test app but my phone reboots durinng initialization. Thanks!


----------



## Ezekeel

laihafloyd said:


> Hey Ezekeel, I love your work! Do you have any plans on making this compatible with the sprint sgs3? I get a message saying device not compatible. I'm dying to have touch wake again, i had it on my old Captivate and it was so convenient. By the way, I tried the test app but my phone reboots durinng initialization. Thanks!


Hmm. Then I guess there is still some incompatibility with the framework I have to resolve. Write me an email to [email protected] with info on the kernel you are using and I will send you some further tests.


----------



## Ezekeel

I have released eXperience Pro V1.11 adding support for the Droid Razr (XT910), Galaxy Note 10.1, Vivid 4G, Raider X710e, Rezound ADR6425LVW, One S (Ville), Galaxy Tab 7.7 P6800, Nook Tablet, Galaxy Note 2 Sprint and Evo 4G PC36100.


----------



## Ezekeel

I have released eXperience Pro V1.12 adding support for the Galaxy Tab 7.7 (GT-P6800), Galaxy Tab 2 10.1 (GT-P5100), Xperia Z (C6603) and Prada LG-P940.

Additionally this update implements the new tweak module CPU Control for Qualcomm Krait CPUs which allows adjustment of the CPU voltages for each frequency step. Just like the other eXperience modules this tweak does not rely on any custom kernel/ROM and therefore should work on any kernel and across different devices with Krait CPUs.

To my knowledge this it the first time a solution for custom CPU voltage adjustments has been introduced outside the framework of a custom kernel. For the future - if this tweak is well perceived among users - I am planning on adding an overclocking scheme to this tweak module which will allow users to add additional higher CPU frequencies on-the-fly independent of a custom kernel.

I have implemented support for CPU Control for the Nexus 4 mako, Optimus G Sprint, Optimus G LS970, Optimus G LG-E970 and Xperia Z C6603. This tweak is still experimental - if you run into any trouble, keep cool and write me an email.

There are more compatible devices with Krait CPUs out there (US Galaxy S3, One S), but since I have only incomplete data for those devices I did not add them yet. If you want to check if you device is compatible execute 'grep acpuclk_krait_get_rate /proc/kallsyms' as root on terminal or adb shell - if you get any output your device has a Krait CPU and is compatible. In this case send me email with the exact device description ('getprop ro.product.device') and I will add support in the next update.

I also have released eXperience Test V1.5 adding the above 4 models to the list of supported devices.


----------



## Ezekeel

I have released eXperience Pro V1.13 adding the new tweak module Volume Control for Qualcomm audio chips (wdc30xx) which allows adjustment of the headphone and speaker output volumes and camcorder and handset input volumes. Just like the other eXperience modules this tweak does not rely on any custom kernel/ROM and therefore should work on any kernel and across different devices with the corresponding audio chipsets.

I have implemented support for Volume Control for the Nexus 4 mako, Evo 4G Jewel, HTC6435LVW, Optimus G Sprint, Optimus G LS970, Optimus G LG-E970, One S and Xperia Z C6603. This tweak is still experimental - if you run into any trouble, keep cool and write me an email.


----------



## GotMyPanicShoes

Hey Ezekeel must say 1st THANKS for all the hard work you do for the android community! I've bought 3 of your apps now. Dang makes me sound like an Ezekeel groupie! So be it lol. Anyways here's my issue. I downloaded experience test app. Said it's incompatible ( My Step up 1st go round N7 grouper, Dirty Root box 2.5 with latest lean kernel) that didn't work so downloaded latest faux ultimate rebooted in recovery run kernel cleaning script flashed faux. Downloaded test again said successful. Proceed to down load experience pro. Open goes thro framework screen pop up goto load module says loading module. Stays that way till screen goes black. Try to turn back on from power button, touch screen nothing. Have to hold power and volume down to reboot to bootloader, reboot. Then I download busybox made sure my duper user pro had latest binary. Tried it all again with same results. Any ideas why test would work but not paid experience?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## tyea

I can load eXperience Pro touch wake module, but once the phone sleeps it will reboot if I touch the screen in an attempt to wake it with touch wake. This only occurs if I'm using the latest faux123 ver 012 kernel-- it worked on ver 011 faux kernel. I read faux's response about bponury's swipe2wake module not working on the 012 kernel. He said,

"Why would I disable module loading? Snake charmer is a module and It's working perfectly ￼

He needs to recompile his module against my latest kernel due to linux 3.10.x changes I've incorporated. The best way is open source his modules so all kernels can add into their kernels regardless of changes and the support will be automatically updated per release. This will simplify his life and push the responsibility to the kernel developers. (Think of FauxSound... I pushed the responsibility to all kernel developers who wish to use the sound hax... now FauxSound is supported by variety of devices like HTC butterfly, SGS 3 US versions, Oppo find5 etc)"

Could this be the reason why I'm having my problem I described above?

Occam LGE-960, Tapatalk


----------



## xbdarkman

never mind..


----------



## Ezekeel

GotMyPanicShoes said:


> I can load eXperience Pro touch wake module, but once the phone sleeps it will reboot if I touch the screen in an attempt to wake it with touch wake. This only occurs if I'm using the latest faux123 ver 012 kernel-- it worked on ver 011 faux kernel. I read faux's response about bponury's swipe2wake module not working on the 012 kernel. He said,
> 
> "Why would I disable module loading? Snake charmer is a module and It's working perfectly ￼
> 
> He needs to recompile his module against my latest kernel due to linux 3.10.x changes I've incorporated. The best way is open source his modules so all kernels can add into their kernels regardless of changes and the support will be automatically updated per release. This will simplify his life and push the responsibility to the kernel developers. (Think of FauxSound... I pushed the responsibility to all kernel developers who wish to use the sound hax... now FauxSound is supported by variety of devices like HTC butterfly, SGS 3 US versions, Oppo find5 etc)"
> 
> Could this be the reason why I'm having my problem I described above?
> 
> Occam LGE-960, Tapatalk


Probably. I will look into it and see what I can do. I made my approach as flexible as possible, but I cannot promise that I can support any hybrid mishmash abomination kernel out there that devs can theoretically can come up with.


----------



## lox

Hello,

Once the refund period was over I realized two really annoying bugs:
- settings are not kept between reboot: the module loading is ok but volume module levels and Music Control Status are reseted after each reboot
- song switching using volume keys should not launch the music player when long pressing if the music player isn't running
- tap to unload module is not working
My device is a stock rooted up2date nexus4

Regards


----------



## eezak

On nexus 4, experience pro installed with only touchwake module phone can not enter deep sleep with a new kernel wakelock " suspend_off"


----------



## BarberAE

Quick question Ezekeel. I am using Experience Pro on my Galaxy Nexus and my Nexus 7 with great success. Several Nexus 7 owners are using their tablets as fixed installs in vehicles and we were wondering if there was a way to implement a Touchwake always on while charging feature or something similar? Thanks in Advance.


----------



## holytimes

The Droid DNA says fully compatible in the test app but the touch wake doesn't work. I'm running a aosp ROM not a sense one if that matters.

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## boy_pro_8x

thank you for your eXperience Pro app, i tried it a minutes ago, its function is great but there are something that i want to tell you.
I expected it works as touch control on Nexus but no, only in 5 minutes as maximum. It was good in my Note 2 kernel Perseus during the delay time so why didn't u make this app can run in background all the time, or make an option to choose the delay time is "forever".

I really hope that you will put this option into the next update! And soon LOL!


----------



## Morgenstern72

The app worked fine on my Nexus 4 from 4.2. through 4.4.4, but stopped working now on a rooted 5.0.

Are you working to make it compatible?


----------

